# Western Hognose



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

What would I get if I crossed a :

Western Hognose 100% het for Albino x W H 100% het for Albino

also

Western Hognose 100% het for Albino x Albino Western Hognose.


Thanks slither61 

:snake::snake::snake:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think both matings would resut in albino babies and het albino babies - I am not that hot on genetics though so best to wait till someone with a bit more nowse comes on


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

hi genetics are so confusing lol

if you bred 100% het to 100% het you would get 1 in 4 visual albino's and the rest hets

if you bred 100% het to visual albino you would get 50:50 with the non visuals been 100% hets

correct me if im wrong though lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

JDKREPS said:


> hi genetics are so confusing lol
> 
> if you bred 100% het to 100% het you would get 1 in 4 visual albino's and the rest hets


Almost right.

If A is "not albino gene" and a is "albino gene" (and it takes two a in order to get a visual albino, one a to be a het) then:

25% will be aa - albino (they got a from mum AND a from dad)
25% will be Aa - normal het albino (they got A from dad, a from mum)
25% will be aA - normal het albino (they got a from dad, A from mum)
25% will be AA - normal het nothing (they got A from mum and A from dad)

That's 25% visual albinos, 50% het albinos and 25% normals (who are indistinguishable from het albinos).

All the 'normal looking' babies have a 66% chance of being het albino.


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

thanks for that wasn't sure where the 66% het came in


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all, 

Thanks for replys.


slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------

